# RecipeDB - Cascading Pale Ale



## JaffaMan (30/7/09)

Cascading Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes I used coopers real ale for the 1.7 kit @ top of ingredients, 15g Cascade @ 15, 5 and 10g saaz @ 10, dry hop with 15g cascade when putting in secondary after 7 days in primary. Brewed @ 20deg in primary, 18deg in secondary and temp set to 2deg for last 24 hours of brewing (allowing time for brew to get back up to 20deg for bottling.)The IBU should turn out to be around 40 something, I think the Real Ale tin has 30 or so.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg JWM Caramalt     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1.5 kg Coopers LME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 8.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Cocko (30/7/09)

Cheers!

So we will use this one shall we?  

Hey JM,

Good to see members posting K&K recipes... There should be more in the DB!

Looks good! It all over for you now... next thing you know you will have grain in there and its ALL over then!  


:icon_cheers:


----------



## JaffaMan (30/7/09)

Thanks, yeah I just aquired my first batch of grain, but its specialty grain so I can start steeping atleast.
Anyone know any good extract recipes that use crystal and caramalt? I got a kilo of crystal and .75kg of caramalt (after using .25 for DSGA :chug: ), aswell as 100g of saaz hops.


----------



## Cocko (30/7/09)

B Saaz or D Saaz?


----------



## JaffaMan (30/7/09)

Cocko said:


> B Saaz or D Saaz?



Damn I just learnt theres two main types of saaz.

The bottle just says SAAZ, and there 3.2% AA


----------



## buttersd70 (31/7/09)

Cocko said:


> B Saaz or D Saaz?



Not all saaz is kiwi knockoffs, cocko! :lol: 
Mybe it's....well, saaz. As in regular, ordinary czech saaz? :lol: 

Jaffa, the B saaz and D saaz that cocko is refering to are kiwi hops...if it's _just _saaz, then it'll be czech saaz. That's traditionally used in lagers.


----------



## Cocko (31/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Not all saaz is kiwi knockoffs, cocko! :lol:
> Mybe it's....well, saaz. As in regular, ordinary czech saaz? :lol:
> 
> Jaffa, the B saaz and D saaz that cocko is refering to are kiwi hops...if it's _just _saaz, then it'll be czech saaz. That's traditionally used in lagers.



So Czech Saaz are 'C' Saaz?  

Seriously tho, isn't D = Czech and B = NZ? Did I miss a memo?


----------



## buttersd70 (31/7/09)

link
link
link




edit:
trying to call me out, you dirty-birdie, Mr Man? :lol: I already have _one _b*tchtoy this week, that's enough.


----------



## JaffaMan (31/7/09)

Well the AA of mine are closer to the czech ones, probably aint the same but eh?


----------



## JaffaMan (31/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Not all saaz is kiwi knockoffs, cocko! :lol:
> Mybe it's....well, saaz. As in regular, ordinary czech saaz? :lol:
> 
> Jaffa, the B saaz and D saaz that cocko is refering to are kiwi hops...if it's _just _saaz, then it'll be czech saaz. That's traditionally used in lagers.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## buttersd70 (31/7/09)

JaffaMan said:


> Well the AA of mine are closer to the czech ones, probably aint the same but eh?


It's one of those things...if it just says 'saaz', with nothing else to define it's origin, it means it's czech saaz. Like coke.....you got diet coke, cherry coke, etc....but if you _just _say coke, you mean _original recipe_ coke.

99% sure they'd be czech.


----------



## Cocko (31/7/09)

Damn you butters! and your ability to use the internet and retain information!!  


Good to know.... If only my memory umm.... oh yeah, worked!  


Sorry for the OT OP.... Looks like you have Czech Saaz! Sorry, my bad!


----------



## JaffaMan (31/7/09)

So was all that to find out what saaz I'm packing  , any ideas on a recipe for the holstered saaz.


----------

